# [W] Necron Pariahs



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I need some Necron Pariahs for some conversions I'm wanting to do.

Can offer the IoB Skaven or good hard Cash (via PayPal).

I do have various other odds and sods that can be traded , so mention what Armies you want bits for, I might have something.

Singles or groups will be considered, even if mangled ones as long as both arms are there they can also be without hands.

It is the arms I need the most.


----------

